# CPU Frage für aktuelle MMOG´S / Shooter



## Elathar (12. März 2011)

Abend 


Ich wollte mir einen neuen günstigen aber auch guten PC zusammenstellen und kann mich nicht zwischen den beiden cpu´s entscheiden...


Core i5-2500 4x 3.3 Ghz
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 6x 2.8 Ghz


Mein Ziel ist es derzeit aktuelle Titel zu spielen und diese nicht nur auf niedrig oder Mittel zu spielen.. wie z.B Age of conan, cod modern warfare 2 uvm .




Also Grafikkarte und RAM kann ich ja noch ändern. ^^ aber wie sieht es mit der cpu aus ?


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2011)

Der Intel ist um einiges schneller, vor allem bei Spielen. Also, definitiv der Intel. 6-Kern findet sowieso in keinem Spiel eine nennenswerte Unterstützung.


----------



## Dakirah (12. März 2011)

Ich habe zur Zeit :

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 6x3.2 GHz
mit 
AMD HD 6800 Series als Grafikchip mit 1 GB Ram
dazu 8 GB Ram und 0-Raid mit 2x 1 TB Festplatten
+ Windows 7 (64-Bit)

Bei mir mach Rift zwischen 25-55 FPS auf Ultra. Wobei die karte selber nur auf 50-50 steht, was Bescheunigung und Qualität ist. Mass Effect 2 auf Ultra mach über 60 FPS

Aber die 6 Kerne nützen mir so gesehen zur Zeit nichts, weil es noch kein Spiel gibt, das 6 Kerne unterstützt.

Ich höre zwar immer wieder, das Intel so toll sein soll und NVida karten, aber lesen hier schlechtere FPS bei Rift von deren Besitzern.
Mit AMD sparst teilweise bis 50 Euro Strom pro Jahr. Ausserdem hat AMD die 64-Bit Technologie entwickelt und Ihre Chips sind darauf optimiert. Von der CHipsatzpleite bei Intel in letzten Monaten wollen wir nicht reden.

Meiner Erfahrung nach klar AMD + Radeon.


----------



## Gen91 (12. März 2011)

Der 6 kernige lohnt sich nur, wenn du deine MMOs im Fenstermodus spielst und deinen PC nebenbei noch einige andere Dinge tuen lässt, ala Film gucken etc.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. März 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit :
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 6x3.2 GHz
> mit
> ...


Das ist heute nichtmehr so. Sandybridge ist stromsparender als die "alten" AM3-6-Cores. Dass heutzutage AMD besser mit 64-Bit umgehen kann als Intel ist faktisch falsch. Vor ein paar Jahren mag das eine Rolle gespielt haben. Es zählen die aktuellen Leistungsdaten. Und da ist Intel AMD nunmal vorraus. 




Gen91 schrieb:


> Der 6 kernige lohnt sich nur, wenn du deine MMOs im Fenstermodus spielst und deinen PC nebenbei noch einige andere Dinge tuen lässt, ala Film gucken etc.



Kann, muss aber nicht stimmen oft ist es so das 2-4 Kerne ausgelastet sind und der Rest rumidled. Da muss man dann die Kerne zuweisen.

@TE zum zocken ist auch maßgeblich die Grafikkarte entscheidend. Für wäs würdest du dich denn da entscheiden?


----------



## Caps-lock (13. März 2011)

Sandybridge gegenüber X6 hatten wir schon vor einiger Zeit.
Das ganze ist in nem riesigen Streit geendet und effektiv waren in den meißtens Tests die Intel Prozis besser und weniger Strom verbrauchen sie noch zusätzlich.


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

as problem ist ich würde gerne crysis 2, cod modern warfare und als mmog	rift/age of conan spielen.. aber auch auf hoch. und nichtnur mit 15 fps -.-


mein aktuelles system :

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4ghz	3GB RAM 	Geforce 240gt


 Ich weiss halt nicht ob die CPU ausreicht für die aktuellen titel....


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Für die meisten sollte es reichen. Was aber auf garkeinen Fall reicht, ist deine Grafikkarte. Die ist einfach nur schlecht und definitiv dein größtes Problem.


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

hmmm 

wie sieht es mit dem aktuellen Intel Core i5-650 Prozessor (3,2 GHz) aus ?


weil wäre am überlegen mit ein komplett system für 700€ zu kaufen ----->



Prozessor: Intel Core i5-650 Prozessor (3,20 GHz, 4 MB L3 Cache) durch Intel Turbo Boost bis zu 3,46 GHz
Festplatte: 1500 GB SATA
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192 MB DDR3-1333 RAM
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT420 (2048 MB DDR3)
Laufwerke: 16x DVD+- RW SuperMulti Plus Double Layer
Sound: High Definition (5.1)
Netzwerk: LAN: 10/100/1000 on board
Zubehör: Inklusive Tastatur und optischer Maus
Software: MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit, Microsoft Office Starter 2010, Nero 9 Essentials, Acer Arcade Deluxe 4.0, Acer eRecovery
Schnittstellen/Anschlüsse: 11 x USB 2.0, Cardreader, LAN, HD-Audio, DVI, HDMI
Besonderheiten: 11x USB 2.0, MS Windows 7 Home Premium, 1500 GB Festplatte
? ^^


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> wie sieht es mit dem aktuellen Intel Core i5-650 Prozessor (3,2 GHz) aus ?
> 
> ...



Glaube die Graka ist Müll.
Hol dir lieber eine aktuelle Nvidia GTX (460 oder 560? o.ä.)

Rest ist OK, Festplatte vllt etwas überdimensioniert, da könnte man sparen, ebenso der RAM. Brauchste warscheinlich nicht wirklich.
Das gewonnene Geld dann lieber in ein Graka Update packen.


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

naja es geht mir eher darum ob ich mein altes system behalte wie oben beschrieben und ich dann nur meine graka austausche... oder ein neues system kaufe ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. März 2011)

Rein zum Daddeln:

AMD 955 BE CPU

WD Caviar Black 500GB

ATI HD 5870 Graka

4GB Arbeitsspeicher GEIL, Corsair

BE Quiet 500W Netzteil 

Zalman cnps extreme Cpu Kühler oder Alpenföhn

AM3 Asus oder Gigabyte Motherboard

Win7 64 Bit

Günstiges System mit dem du viele Jahre noch Spaß haben wirst!


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> naja es geht mir eher darum ob ich mein altes system behalte wie oben beschrieben und ich dann nur meine graka austausche... oder ein neues system kaufe ^^



Achso sorry gar nicht gelesen. 

Kommt aufs Mainboard an ob da noch mehr RAM drauf passt... 
Du könntest, wenn du ein hochwertiges MB hast, natürlich auch nen i5, ne GTX460 und nen zusätzlichen RAM Riegel kaufen.
Dann wärste Leistungsmässig auf dem Stand von einem neuen System und kämst für die hälfte des Preises weg.

Wenn das aber nicht aufs Mainboard passt (was ich mal vermute), musste alles neu kaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Auch diese Grafikkarte taugt nichts. Außerdem würde ich dir raten, gleich einen Quad zu kaufen und wenn Intel, dann schon den neuen Sockel. Ein 2400er Quad kostet genau soviel, wie ein
650er Dual. Und bevor du an der Grafik sparst, nimm lieber einen AMD, wenn die Kohle knapp ist.

Einen 955er Quad bekommst du für 110 Euro. Ein gutes Board dazu für 80 Euro. 4 GB DDR3 50 Euro. Und dann nimm lieber ne ordentliche Graka dazu, gerade, wenn du die neuesten Shooter spielen willst,
vor allem etwas wie Crysis II oder Metro in höchsten Details, dann muss da schon etwas wie eine GTX570 oder ATI6970 rein.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. März 2011)

Die 6970 ist deutlich günstiger. Nur wie siehts mit der Leistung aus?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2011)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Der 6 kernige lohnt sich nur, wenn du deine MMOs im Fenstermodus spielst und deinen PC nebenbei noch einige andere Dinge tuen lässt, ala Film gucken etc.



Selbst da reichen immer noch 4 Kerne....


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

erstmal möchte ich mich für eure unterstützung bedanken ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> erstmal möchte ich mich für eure unterstützung bedanken ^^



Was wird es nun?


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

ach ich habe keine ahnung xD entweder spare ich noch 6 monate auf den pc oder ich mache ratenzahlung auf 6 monate... aber da ich ungerne ratenzahlung mache habe ich keine ahnung....


wäre dann ein :

  Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T, 6x 3000 MHz          Prozessorkühler: Xilence Icebreaker 64 Pro, max. 90 m³/h (sehr leise)         Mainboard (AM3): Biostar A880G+, Sockel AM3, AMD 880G Chipsatz         Arbeitsspeicher: 8192 MB DDR3-RAM         1. Festplatte: 1000 GB, 7.200 U/min, SATA         Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 5570, 2048 MB, VGA, DVI, HDMI         Gehäuse: Modell CSL schwarz/silber         Netzteil: 350 Watt Silent-Netzteil         Soundkarte: onBoard HD Audio 5.1         1. Laufwerk: 24x Multiformat DVD-Brenner         Floppy/CardReader: 8,89 cm (3,5") 10/1 CardReader         Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit + Installation


für 590&#8364;


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Damit hättest du dann nen besseren Prozessor, aber die Grafikkarte ist auch einfach nur schlecht. Da kannste auch deine jetzige behalten.


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

hmmm muss mich nochmal erkundigen ^^


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

Reicht eigentlich der	AMD Athlon™ II X4 640, 4× *3000* MHz


aktuell aus ?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. März 2011)

Nimm einen amd 955 Be... und eine hd 6970 oder hd 5870.


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

-.- darum gehts mir nicht.. es geht auch um den preis xD


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

Also ich möchte mich nun zwischen folgende systeme entscheiden :

 Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 640, 4x 3000 MHz Prozessorkühler: Scythe Katana 3 PWM, max. 95 m³/h (ultra leise) Mainboard (AM3): Biostar A780L3L, Sockel AM3, AMD 760G Chipsatz Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB DDR3-RAM 1. Festplatte: 500 GB, 7.200 U/min, SATA Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 5770, 1024 MB, VGA, DVI, HDMI 
 Gehäuse: Modell CSL schwarz/silber Netzteil: 450 Watt LC-Power Netzteil Tastatur/Maus: Logitech® PS/2 Tastatur + optical USB Maus Soundkarte: onBoard HD Audio 5.1 1. Laufwerk: 24x Multiformat DVD-Brenner Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit + Installation Office: Gratis Micosoft® Office® Starter 2010

593,75 EUR
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T, 6x 2800 MHz Prozessorkühler: Xilence Kühler für Sockel AM2+ / AM3 (leise) Mainboard (AM3): Biostar A880G+, Sockel AM3, AMD 880G Chipsatz Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB DDR3-RAM 1. Festplatte: 500 GB, 7.200 U/min, SATA Grafik: AMD Radeon HD 6850, 1024 MB, DVI, HDMI, DP 
 Gehäuse: Modell CSL schwarz/silber Netzteil: 350 Watt Silent-Netzteil Soundkarte: onBoard HD Audio 5.1 1. Laufwerk: 24x Multiformat DVD-Brenner Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit + Installation

693,80 EUR
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AMD Phenom&#8482; II X6* 1075T 6× 3000 MHz, mit Turbo Core Technologie bis zu 3500 MHz CPU-Kühler: 
 Top-Blow-Kühler Xilence® Icebreaker 64 Pro Festplatte: 
*1000 GB* SATA, 7.200 U/min. Speicher: 
*8192 MB DDR3*-RAM, Samsung®/Elixir® Grafik: 
 ATI Radeon&#8482; HD 5570, 2048 MB, VGA, DVI, HDMI Mainboard: 
 Biostar A880G+, Sockel AM3, AMD 880G/SB710 Chipset, 1× ATA - UDMA 133, 4× SATA II, 4× USB 2.0 + 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe X16 (v2.0), 2× PCI, 1× PS/2, 6-Kanal HD Audio Brenner: 
 24× Multiformat DVD-Brenner (CD-R, CD-RW, DVD±R, DVD±RW, DVD+R9 (DL)) Sound: 
 5.1 Sound 6-Channel HD Audio (ALC662) Netzwerk: 
 10/100/1000 Ethernet LAN, DSL fähig CardReader: 
 8,89 cm (3,5") 10in1 CardReader Gehäuse: 
 ATX Design-Midi-Tower (CSL 1808), Seitenteile einzeln abnehmbar, Farbe schwarz/silber Netzteil: 
 350 Watt Silent-Netzteil Betriebssystem: 
 Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64Bit Edition (vorinstalliert und inkl. Installations-DVD)
599&#8364;
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muss nochmal gucken vom Preis/Leistungs verhältnis... welchen dann ^^( Wobei ich den letzten eigentlich ansprechender finde.( die graka kann man ja noch nachrüsten )


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Deine Shooter wirst du auf dem letzten aber nur mit Mühe zum laufen bringen. Vor allem nicht auf High. Da kannst du froh sein, wenn es auf niedrig oder mittel läuft.
Und ewtas wir Crysis 2 geht natürlich garnicht. Und wenn du die Grafikkarte irgendwann wechselst, dann stell ich auch darauf ein, dass du das Netzteil austauschen wirst.
An diesen 350 Watt Billignetzteil kannst du keine Gamer-Karte hängen, sonst steigt Rauch auf.

Ein 640er reicht aktuell noch für fast alles. Luft nach oben ist keine mehr. Die wäre beim 1075er natürlich gegeben. Aber ohne vernünftige Graka kann man auch da nicht zocken.
Am ehersten zum zocken geeignet wäre der mittlere. Qualitativ hochwrtige Teile sehen aber anders aus.

Hast du hier mal geschaut:

http://www.aletoware.de/shop/products/PC-Komplettsysteme/mit-AMD-Phenom-II-X6-Prozessor/AW-System-PII-X6-1090T-GTX470.html

Da gibts auch ganz gute.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. März 2011)

Nimm einen 4 Kerner und 4GB RAM. Somit kannst du dir eine bessere Graka Leisten...


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

1000 GB Festplatte ^^
Das find ich gut.

Für die nächsten 50 Jahre keine Platzprobleme mehr.

edit: Oh ich korrigiere, hab 10.000 gelesen 
1000 sind natürlich in Ordnung.


----------



## Elathar (13. März 2011)

ja das gibt es echt gute pcs... also wenn dann würde ich mir den ersten in meiner liste kaufen... denn finde die gf 6k+ richtig gut und vor allem ist da windows 7 auch schon mit bei.. ^^ bei den anderen muss ich noch zusätzlich 100€ draufhauen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2011)

Vorallem brächte dir der AMD Athlon X4 640 keinerlei Vorteile gegen den Q6600, wenn du den aufs gleiche Level übertaktest. Bloß die HD6850 reicht dir auch nicht um Crysis oder Metro auf Hoch zu spielen. Vdh. müsstest du dir um mit dem Preis hinzukommen schon selbst was zusammenstellen und auf Win7 im Preis verzichten. Da könnte man dann sowas machen

AMD Phenom II X4 965
Radeon HD6950
...


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Was ist eine gf6k+? Der erste in deiner Liste hat doch eine 5770 ATI. Außerdem steht da doch überall Windows 7 dabei. Du verwirrst mich etwas.  Außerdem, wie Blut und Donner richtiger Weise bemerkt hat, wäre ein 640er kein wirkliches Upgrade zu deinem jetzigen Prozessor. Das kannst dir auch schenken.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. März 2011)

Beim Gehäuse, beim Netzteil und beim Mainboard wurde bei den 3 Computern mächtig gespart.
Aufrüsten kannst du völlig knicken.
Ein neues Netzteil brauchst du 100% und größere Grakas sollten auch in das Gehäuse nicht gut passen. 

Auch wenn es schon gefühlte 100 mal geschrieben wurde.
Gutes Gehäuse + Gutes Netzteil = etwa 140 Euro
Dein Gehäuse + Netzteil 35 Euro
Das LC Power Ding + Gehäuse vielleicht 60 Euro.

Man KANN einfach bei nem Computer an keiner Komponenten sparen und Billigbauteile nehmen.
Jaja die üblichen Vergleiche und diesmal nicht Autos .

Du hast einen leckeren Burger mit gutem Fleisch und nem tollen Brötchen. Darauf packst du dann ranzige Majo, gammligen Käse und welken Salat.
Vielleicht schmeckts gut, aber dann bekommst du nen Tag später das kotzen.


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2011)

Ich denk beim aufrüsten derzeit bei an nem

AMD Phenom II X4 955
dazu 2x2 gb ram
und eine Nvidia GTX 460

was fürn mainboard als preisleistung typ könnt ihr noch vorschlagen ?

kann man dem asrocks vom buffed artikel vertrauen ? und von welcher firma die gtx460 ?

habe derzeit auch noch ein 560 netzteil reicht das aus noch ?


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Also, ich würde das Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 als Board nehmen. Bei Asrock scheiden sich die Geister. Fakt ist, dass die neuen Boards von denen sehr gut bewertet wurden.
Auch die User-Berichte sind überwiegend positiv. Aber ich persönlich hab halt mit Gigabyte die besten Erfahrungen im Moment. Und bei der Grafikkarte, wenn du Wert auf einen guten Lüfter legst, dann ist die Gigabyte OC oder MSI Hawk das Maß der Dinge. Ist dir die Lüftung egal, nimm die billigste. Netzteil reicht locker, wenn es kein Billigprodukt ist.
Genaue Daten wären schön, dann kann man da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2011)

*LC Power 560W - Green Power - V2.3*

Technische Daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesamtleistung 560 Watt 
+ 3,3 Volt 35 A 
+ 5 Volt 40 A 
+ 12 Volt 1 17 A 
+ 12 Volt 2 18 A 
Anzahl 4-Pol Molexstecker 2 Stück 
Anzahl S-ATA Stecker 6 Stück 
Anzahl PCI-Express Stecker 2 Stück 
Anzahl Lüfter 1 Stück 
Breite 150 mm Höhe 87 mm Tiefe 160 mm 
ATX Mainboard Stecker 20 + 4 -Pol 
Kabelmanagement Nein


----------



## OldboyX (14. März 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse, beim Netzteil und beim Mainboard wurde bei den 3 Computern mächtig gespart.
> Aufrüsten kannst du völlig knicken.
> Ein neues Netzteil brauchst du 100% und größere Grakas sollten auch in das Gehäuse nicht gut passen.
> 
> ...



Gut gesprochen. Ich schließe mich dem an.


----------



## Drakhgard (14. März 2011)

Wenn du *nicht* komplett erneuern willst:

Ein Quad-Core Prozessor reicht vollkommen für das Zocken. Selbst dein Q6600 Quad-Core wäre hierfür immer noch ausreichend.
Ich würde eher - um die Leistung zu steigern - den Prozessor mit nem anderen Kühler versehen (z.B. einen Noctua oder den Mainstream von Scythe) und ihn (wenn es dein MoBo zulässt) vernünftig übertakten.

Was du dann noch brauchst, ist erst einmal aktuelle Grafik-Power. Hier würde ich dir zur Gigabyte GTX 560 OC raten - die ist momentan einfach P/L mäßig am genialsten. Wenn du ATI bzw AMD bevorzugst, dann wird wohl so eine Radeon HD 6870 oder ~6950 herum interessanter für dich sein.

Wieviel RAM-Speicher du hast, konnte ich nicht herauslesen. Mein Tipp: 8GB RAM, 64bit Betriebssystem.

Kühler für CPU-OC + Grafikkarte deiner Wahl = ca. 250€

Neues System das vernünftig läuft ca. 600-700€

Du entscheidest 

(Dieser Post geht davon aus, dass dein NT kein China-Böller ist und die neue GraKa auch packt)


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2011)

Also für Crysis 2 und Metro 2033 auf Ultra reicht auch ne 5850 wie ich sie habe 

Also ich kann die Crysis 2 Demo auf Ultra spielen und hab keine Probleme.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (14. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich stehe derzeit vor dem selben Problem...
mein Aktuelles System:

AMD Athlon 64 x2 @ 2.2 GHZ
3 GB DDR2 RAM ( 1x 2GB, 1x 1GB )
ATI radeon HD 4600 512 MB
Mainboard : ASROCK N61P-S
Windows XP
500W no-name Netzteil

Ich spiele hauptsächlich MMO´s ( derzeit Rift ) und bin es langsam leid alles auf Minimum zu spielen... und selbst damit bei Spieleraufläufen tot zu ruckeln.
Mein Ziel ist es derzeit, Rift mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen Ruckelfrei zu spielen. Was würdet ihr für Hardware empfehlen ? Ich habe mich damit zuletzt vor 3 Jahren mal beschäftigt und blick überhaupt nicht mehr durch.
Wie ich aus den Posts hier rauslesen kann, ist es bestimmt nicht nur mit einem CPU wechsel getan. Glaube das Mainboard ist nicht ganz sooo schlecht... laut Herstellerliste könnte ich sogar einen Phenom II x4 Prozessor draufknallen, wenn es nötig wäre.

Dazu kommt noch das ich nicht viel Geld zur verfügung habe ( Familie ). Würde mich sehr über Tips freuen.

Mfg
Hathol


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2011)

ALs Grafikkarte ne HD5770 / HD6850 / GTX460 wäre schonmal ne Option und sollte so einiges rausholen. Würd ich als erstes versuchen.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (14. März 2011)

Echt ? Also bräuchte ich noch nichtmal umbedingt den Rest austauschen um ne gute Leistungserhöhung zu bekommen ? Kann ich ja kaum glauben ^^


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2011)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich stehe derzeit vor dem selben Problem...
> mein Aktuelles System:
> 
> ...


Du kannst nen Daneb 945 Quad laut Liste draufpacken. Aber du hast ein AM2-Board. Auch wenn er läuft, er läuft zum Beispiel was HTL (Anbindung an Peripherie) betrifft mit angezogener Handbremse.
Dein Board untersützt nur HTL mit 1000 Mhz, anstelle der 3,2 Ghz. Ist halt so. Wie sehr das alles ausbremst, müsste man mal evaluieren. Man findet aber kaum Vergleichstests diesbezüglich. Aber ich denke, dass macht schon was aus. Außerdem sind bei dir laut Liste nur Prozzis mit Stepping C2 getestet. Die bekommt man kaum mehr. Da müsste man am besten vom Board-Hersteller mal verifizieren lassen, ob auch ein C3 geht.

Ein 945er würde ungefähr bei bei 110 Schleifen liegen. 3 Gig mit XP sollte noch passen. Dann vielleicht noch ne Graka, vielleicht eine ATI5770. Mit der geht es ganz gut. Die kostet ungefähr 120-140 Schleifen.
Hier müsste man evaluieren, ob dein No-Name Netzteil das hergibt. Aber bei 500 Watt sollte das gehen, zumal eine 5770 sehr sparsam wäre.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2011)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Echt ? Also bräuchte ich noch nichtmal umbedingt den Rest austauschen um ne gute Leistungserhöhung zu bekommen ? Kann ich ja kaum glauben ^^



Naja also die HD4650 / HD4670 wird warscheinlich erstmal am meisten limitieren, allerdings wird für ein Highendspiel auch deine CPU warscheinlich nicht ganz reichen denn ein Athlon 64 X2 ist halt auch nicht so das wahre, erst recht wenn der dann auch nur 2,2GHz hat.


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2011)

bezüglich meines netzteils 

reicht das aus für meine hardware ?


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2011)

Jo, dass sollte passen.


----------



## Elathar (15. März 2011)

Also ich habe mir nun folgendes System bestellt :



 PC-System Gamer-Special Pro AMD Phenom II X4 955(450683) Tower Midi-Tower - Aerocool Vs-9w (schwarz) Netzteil 550W LC-Power LC6550 Super Silent V2.2 Mainboard ASRock M3A770DE (AM3) Prozessor AMD Phenom II X4 955 (AM3) (Deneb) (4x 3,2GHz) Kühler AMD zertifizierter Box-Kühler Speicher 4096MB (2x2048M Markenspeicher Kit DDR3 CL9 1333 Festplatte 1000 GB SATA Marken-Festplatte / 7200 u/min Grafikkarte NVidia GeForce GTS 450 1024MB DVI/HDMI DVD-Laufwerk Marken Dual-Layer DVD-Brenner SATA Service-Paket Standard Service-Paket (24 Monate) Betriebssystem MS Windows 7 Home Premium (inkl. Installation) 


Ich bin mit dem System zufrieden und kann dank dem Board später sogar noch cpu nachrüsten und die graka ebenfalls austauschen. 
und für meine Auswahl an spielen wird es auch reichen ^^

Für 590&#8364;


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2011)

CPU und Grafikkarte kann man auf jedem aktuellen Board austauschen.  Aber soweit es die CPU betrifft, reicht die bestimmt für 3-4 Jahre. Die Grafikkarte reicht dir aber gerade jetzt im Moment vielleicht,
um moderne Shooter auf Mittel zu spielen. Viel mehr ist da nicht drin.


----------



## Elathar (15. März 2011)

ja ich will mir dann gegen ende des jahres hinn ne aktuelle karte zulegen ^^ aber derzeit reicht es für meine spiele


WoW, Sc2, Crysis 1+Warhead ( spiele ich auf dem jetzigen schon auf hoch ohne probleme ) , Rift, Everquest 2 ^^


Danke dir für deine ganzen Vorschläge die mich zum AMD 955 gebracht haben xD


Ich glaube ich habe die letzten 3 Tage mehr Systeme und Hardware Komponente angeguckt wie in den letzten 3 Jahren ^^ aber iwann muss man sich ja mal " weiterbilden " xD


Hatte mir nur letztens nen neuen 24° Widescreen Full HD Monitor zugelegt,,, und nun merke ich wie fast alle Spiele mich nun an die Grenze bringen was Performance angeht....


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. März 2011)

Wobei man selbstverständlich durchweg hochwertigere Komponenten bei Netzteil und Mainboard bekommen hätte wenn man sich das Teil zB bei hwv zusammenbauenlassen hätte aber gut muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Elathar (19. März 2011)

Ich bin nun so verblieben das ich die Bestellung stoniert habe und mir nun selber meinen Pc über die Monate zusammenbaue 



Ich denke da komme ich günstiger und vorallem qualitativer weg. Werde dann mal von außen nach innen anfangen und die CPU // Graka dann ganz zum schluss ^^ wäre ja blöde wenn ich mir jetzt ne CPU hole und dann in 5-6 Monaten mein PC fertig ist und ich dann dumm aus der Wäsche schaue weil die CPU dann 20 oder 30% günstiger ist ^^



Danke euch für eure ganzen Tipps


----------



## myadictivo (20. März 2011)

?! du beklagst mangelnde leistung, aber bist nicht gewillt die komponenten dann auch zu bezahlen ?
ich meine es ist doch klar, dass hardware die du jetzt kaufst in nem halben jahr mit ziemlich großer wahrscheinlichkeit billiger geworden ist.
ich würd da auch garnicht lange rumfackeln. du kannst ja die relativen "verluste" so gering wie möglich halten, indem du halt nicht das teuerste vom teuersten verbaust.

aber ich bin auch grade am überlegen ob ich umrüsten soll und ich sag mal so amd phenom 4x3,2GHz (~110eus), 4GB Ram (50eus), mainboard (~70) und ne dx11 graka <200 euro und man hält den preisverfall doch relativ gering, hat aber gleichzeitig performance gewinn


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2011)

grafikarte würde ich dir die neue 560 ti vorschlagen die am donnerstag rauskommt - ist der nachfolger der gtx460er und da haste die nächsten ca 3 jahre erstmal was von 

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/nvidia_geforce_gtx_560_ti/s01.php

oder wenigstens ne gtx460 aber keine gts 450 

die gtx 560 ti schlägt deine vorgeschlagene karte in allen werten ums doppelte und gibts ab 200 euro

alternativ die gtx 460 wenigsten weil du da immer noch flüssig spielen kannst


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (26. März 2011)

so, hab mir jetzt die MSI radeon HD 5770- HAWK zugelegt ( 105 Eur inkl. Versand ). Den Performance unterschied merkt man gut ^^ von Niedrig + ruckeln auf Mittel + flüssig ( bei Rift ) Danke für die empfehlung =)
Jetzt kommt als nächstes der Prozessor dran.
Ich hab einen Shop gefunden der einen AMD Phenom X3 8850 3x 2.50GHZ für 43 Eur anbietet der auch auf mein Board passt. Allerdings wäre da noch ein X2 64 6000+ mit 2x 3.0 - 3.1GHZ. Kostet allerdings auch nen 10ér mehr.
Könnt ihr mir da auch weiterhelfen ? Aus dem Bauch herraus würde ich direkt den X3 nehmen. Was meint ihr ?
MfG
Hathol


----------



## Palimbula (26. März 2011)

Mathematisch betrachtet ist 3 x 2,5 mehr als 2 x 3,0  Spaß beiseite. Ich würde die Entscheidung für oder wider eine CPU vom Anwendungsgebiet abhängig machen --> nutzt du Software die mehr als 2 Kerne unterstützt oder nicht?. Solltest du aktuell keine Software nutzen die mehr als 2 Kerne direkt bzw. korrekt anspricht, so wirken sich derzeit mehr als 2 Kerne in der Regel "nur" positiv auf den Geldbeutel, im Sinne der Stromrechnung, aus bzw. sind zukunftssicherer. Tendierst du jedoch dazu sowieso alle +/- 24 Monate einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, so kann man das Kriterium "Zukunftssicher" getrost vernachlässigen.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (30. März 2011)

Danke,
hab mir jetzt nen Athlon X2 Black Edition 2x2,8 GHZ CPU geholt mit einem ( laut bewertungen, guten )Lüfter für OC- tuning. Zusammen 55 Eur und laut recherchen übertaktbar bis 3,2 GHZ. Mehr gibt mein Geldbeutel derzeit leider nicht her. Rüste aber noch nach und nach auf und am Ende nochmal nen gescheites Mainboard mit CPU wenn es erforderlich wird.
Der alte Prozessor wird verkauft, geht nach meinen beobachtungen sogar noch für 30 Eur bei ebay weg... also hab ich für 2x 1GHZ mehr Leistung 25 Euro ausgegeben ( sofern das bei ebay klappt ). Ist denke ich okay, oder ? ^^
Und danke für die Tips @ all


----------



## myadictivo (31. März 2011)

ich bin auch grade dabei mein pobeliges sockel 775 board mit 2x2,8GHz CPU und 2 GB DDR RAM bei ebay zu verkloppen 
phenom x4 4x3,2GHz, 4GB DDR3 und neues mainboard sind schon bestellt.
ich bin mal gespannt inwieweit meine "alte" ati 4870 graka da noch mitskalliert und mir paar fps mehr beschert in RIFT.
erfahrungsbericht folgt (hoffentlich zum wochenende )


----------



## OldboyX (31. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich bin auch grade dabei mein pobeliges sockel 775 board mit 2x2,8GHz CPU und 2 GB DDR RAM bei ebay zu verkloppen
> phenom x4 4x3,2GHz, 4GB DDR3 und neues mainboard sind schon bestellt.
> ich bin mal gespannt inwieweit meine "alte" ati 4870 graka da noch mitskalliert und mir paar fps mehr beschert in RIFT.
> erfahrungsbericht folgt (hoffentlich zum wochenende )



Wenn es die 4870er 1 GB ist, dann sollte sie locker für Rift reichen, wenn auch nicht mit allem auf Max. Etwas auf Schatten etc. verzichten und schon flutscht es.


----------



## xdave78 (31. März 2011)

@Elathar:

Überleg Dir das, bei nem Core2Quad mit 2,4 Ghz den Du ja schon hast würd ich leiber gar nix machen und nur die beknackte Geforce 240 rausschmeissen. Neues Netzteil udn neue Grafuikkarte (GF 550Ti oder so) reintun und dann hast Du garantiert erstmal keine Probleme fast alle Games auf High-Ultra zu spielen. Dann hast Du auch ne gute Basis den PC nach und nach umzurüsten und brauchst nich alles auf einmal.


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2011)

Ne 550er ist ne Mid-Class-Karte. Ich würde schon ne 460/560 nehmen.


----------



## myadictivo (31. März 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn es die 4870er 1 GB ist, dann sollte sie locker für Rift reichen, wenn auch nicht mit allem auf Max. Etwas auf Schatten etc. verzichten und schon flutscht es.



jo..ist ne 1GB version. naja ich bin mal gespannt. zum einen natürlich die hoffentlich eh schon auf dem papier schnellere cpu und dazu das neue mainboard und nicht mehr das alte hybrid ding aus AGP/PCI-E und DDR1/DDR2 anbindung. ich denke da hat auch der hase im pfeffer gelegen


----------



## xdave78 (31. März 2011)

Ups...ich wollte 560 Ti schreiben. Naja... GF560Ti oder GTX460 auf jeden Fall - oder halt ne äquivalente AMD Karte (wobei es da in der späten Beta noch Probleme mit AMD Karten gab.


----------



## myadictivo (2. April 2011)

krass. die teile sind heut gekommen und ich hab alles schon zusammen gebaut und kleinen testlauf hinter mich gebracht. LECK MICH FETT. hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soooviel ausmacht.

system vorher : pentium dual core 2,8ghz, 2gb ddr1 ram
system jetzt : phenom x4 3,2ghz (der ohne lvl3-cache), 4gb ddr3 ram

Rift :
grafikkarte war in beiden systemen die gleich. auf dem alten system bin ich teilweise auf mittel schon an grenzen gestoßen bzw hatte einbrüche.hoch oder ultra konnte ich im prinzip vergessen. jetzt zock ich auf ultra, volle schatten und kantenglättung und hab so ~50fps. deaktivier ich schatten etc klettert die fps noch weiter nach oben. 

genial. nur leider scheint der boxed lüfter von der cpu verwandtschaft mit nem düsenjet zu haben. ich hör ihn deutlich raus


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (2. April 2011)

Hey,
ich bin auch zufrieden. Prozessor ist gestern gekommen. Rift läuft auf " hoch " + alle Schatten Ruckelfrei mit 30 FPS im PvP, bei Invasionen mit ca. 25 und wenn nix los ist, mit 40. Reicht dicke. Ausser im Sanctum, wo sich sehr sehr viele Spieler tummeln, brichts etwas ein.
Prozessor läuft mit OC auf 2x 3,1 GHZ stabil.
Ich bin zufrieden =) Hab mal Crysis 2 ausprobiert, läuft auch Super und die Grafik ist der hammer xD gar nicht gewöhnt ^^allerdings wird da bestimmt einiges mehr noch gehen mit einem besseren System... ist ja bekannt. Hab ja auch kein DX10 mit WinXP.
Hab ja nur 3GB Ram, würde es was bringen wenn ich mir Win7 zulege ? Oder vorher lieber den Arbeitsspeicher aufstocken ?


----------



## OldboyX (3. April 2011)

Crysis 2 hat nur DX9


----------



## Palimbula (3. April 2011)

Zur Einführung von Windows 7 haben diverse Medien berichtet, dass es keine *messbaren* Performanceunterschiede zwischen Windows XP SP3 und Windows 7 gäbe. Dies ist aber mittlerweile knapp 1,5 Jahre her. Bei allem was mehr als 2 Kerne hat würde ich auf jeden Fall zu Windows 7 raten, denn es liegen doch ein paar Jahre Software-/Hardwareentwicklung zwischen den Systemen. Ebenfalls würde ich dann gleich zur 64Bit-Version von Windows 7 raten. Kostentechnisch dürfte ein weiteres GB RAM sicherelich günstiger sein als der Kauf von Windows 7. Dennoch empfehle ich eher den Kauf von Windows 7.


----------



## myadictivo (3. April 2011)

naja, vorallem bräuchte man >3GB RAM ja sowieso ein 64Bit System. (oder täusche ich mich da).
also ich hab mir win7 damals erst als den RC angeschaut und dann später in der vorbesteller aktion für 50eus gesichert. keine ahnung was der spass nun kostet.
ist zwar ungewohnt von xp auf win7 und man muss sich auch erstmal durchwühlen, aber immerhin hat man auch noch support und co. kanns aber nur empfehlen.
auch ohne dx11 graka  aber den gesichtspunkt kannste eh vergessen. selbst dx10 titel kann man ja an einer hand abzählen  also nur wegen dx 10/11 braucht man sich kein win7 zu holen..


----------

